# T5HO Replacement bulbs



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

I am looking for cheaper alternatives to replace my t5ho bulbs that are used in the fluval light fixtures.

Currently I am using these that came with the tank (34").

https://usa.hagen.com/Aquatic/Lighting/Fluorescent-Bulbs/A1669

I found these online that seem to have the same specs (the 6500k one).

F39T5 - 39w / 34 inch - T5 (HO) Fluorescent â€" eLightful.ca | Canada Light Bulbs

Any reason why I shouldn't use these instead on a planted tank with co2?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

The only concern i would have is the quality, some of these unknown brands can be of poor quality.
Personally i use the zoo med t5 HO out of Germany.


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

charlie1 said:


> The only concern i would have is the quality, some of these unknown brands can be of poor quality.
> Personally i use the zoo med t5 HO out of Germany.


you mean this one?

https://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-26062-Reptisun-Fluorescent/dp/B00AQU8HKO


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Jcmalouie said:


> you mean this one?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-26062-Reptisun-Fluorescent/dp/B00AQU8HKO


No these
Zoo Med Ultra Sun T-5 HO Bulb
Zoo Med Flora Sun T-5 HO Bulb
Zoo Med Ocean Sun T-5 HO Bulb


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

What do they charge for delivery? It may be nearly as cheap to just go to J & L.


----------



## charlie1 (Nov 27, 2015)

TomC said:


> What do they charge for delivery? It may be nearly as cheap to just go to J & L.


Don't know, the links were just for reference, maybe angelfins ?
Those prices are USD


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

J&l sells the same ones? I will look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Jcmalouie said:


> J&l sells the same ones? I will look
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They sell similar ones, I think.


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks, will go look this weekend.


----------

